# Halloween 2013 costume trends



## scarletta (Jul 19, 2013)

What's is your inspiration for this halloween 2013?
A pirate, zombie, super hero, a vampire or vampiress maybe?
Personally I will be a sexy devil. About you?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I always base my costume on the main character for the backstory from my haunt with minor changes that I make for the changes to the haunt!


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a list of things I could do this year... Especially since I kind of get to celebrate Halloween twice this year. In the first week of October, we're going on a trip to Disneyland for their Halloween celebrations, since I'm a huge nerd for both Disney and Halloween, plus Tim Burton. Our (my boyfriend and I) costumes for the event have already been decided, but my mom still has to buy one of the costumes off of ebay. We're going to go in Disney character kigurumis since it's going to be kinda cold. I'm going as Angel and he's going as Stitch, so we'll both be from Lilo & Stitch (as a franchise, not just as a movie). 

But I haven't decided on a costume for Halloween night. I'm thinking, if we get our newer Disney costumes (not the kigurumis) finished in time, we'll be dressed as Ralph and Vanellope from "Wreck-It Ralph". If they are not finished, however, we might just do last year's Disney costumes and be Rapunzel (with light up, magical hair) and Eugene Fitzherbert (Flynn Rider). I also have a good selection of anime cosplay costumes, but most of them don't already have a matching male couterpart costume, so a lot of those will be off the list if my boyfriend doesn't work that night. 

In the case that it will just be me and a friend handing out candy though, I might go dressed as Seymour Krelborne (but as a girl Seymour) since I have a hand made, working Audrey II puppet that me and my dad made together about a year ago. But if he isn't working and I decide on a Halloween Broadway musicals theme, he and I can go as Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett, since those were our debut costumes at a local anime convention about a year or two ago. 

I'm really not quite sure what I would want to do. I have also wanted to do a costume that ties in with a decorating plan I have for my grandmother's house this year, but that probably won't ever be done because of two reasons:

1. My grandmother doesn't like things to be too scary. 

2. My grandfather and dad would be the only ones able to put it up, and I'm sure neither of them will ever feel like doing all the detailed work I'd like to have. 

But, ever since I first saw Wicked and was traumatized by frightening visions of things happening to Tin Man and my Scarecrow, I've kind of wanted to do a sort of "alternate" Oz ending on my grandmother's front porch. I would have the Cowardly Lion shivering behind a bush, blood everywhere, a cackling Elphaba in the front yard with her broom in hand, I would want to have Scarecrow hitched back up on his wooden supports from the corn fields sort of "guarding" the entrance and saying things like "Turn back while you still can!" and "There are things far worse beyond this point than the Jitter Bug!" as well as some really creepy phrases. Beyond that point, I would be sitting in a chair, dressed as Dorothy, weeping next to a table with my haunted hourglass that has the red sand, and when you look down, you see that my feet, as well as the ruby slippers are gone- bloody and hacked off. And I considered adding a dead Toto lying somewhere surrounded by a puddle of blood, but I thought that might be going too far, since most of the kids coming will be small children and even I myself, at the age of 20 especially, have a real heart for animals and I would have to be the one sitting there for several hours with the candy bowl, staring at that ugly sight over by my feet. It wouldn't do anything good for my horrible imagination and nightmares. Besides, seeing Dorothy lose everything is enough of a fright for the poor kids. I also considered having the Tin Man somewhere, looking like he's chopping one of grandmother's trees, but he's all locked up again and seems to have been crying blood instead of tears, but it'd be hard to tell a difference since the blood will be dry and look like rust. 

I mean, if we did a Dead Oz theme, I think we'd definitely beat my grandmother's neighbors across the street in the Haunted House contest that takes place every October. They always win first prize because they're almost the only ones who really get into the decorating. My grandma won't do it because she hates horror.


----------

